# صور لظهور امنا العذراء مريم في شيكاغو



## sandy23 (31 مايو 2007)

يا ربّ بثقة الأبناء منوضع طلباتنا ورغبات قلوبنا بين ايديك،  

من أجل كلّ عيلة مفككة.

من أجل كلّ الشبيبة الضايعة، وارتداد كلّ الخطأة.

من أجل كلّ العاطلين عن العمل.

من أجل كلّ زوجين ناطرين فرحة طفل.

من أجل كلّ شاب وصبية عم بيتحضروا لقبول سّر الزواج.

من أجل كلّ اللي عم يدرسوا ويخضعوا لامتحانات.

من أجل كلّ وحيد ومشرّد.

من أجل كلّ ختيار انتسى بعجقة هالعالم.

من أجل هالنوايا ومع كلّ اللي طلبوا منّا نصلي منقدملك..........

ملينا يا ربّ من روحك القدوس لنعيش بوصاياك، ولتكن مشيئتك على كلّ واحد منّا.

بشفاعةامنا مريم العذراء و القديس شربل والقديسة ريتا

نسألك يا ربّ.​


----------



## أرزنا (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهور امنا العذراء مريم في شيكاغو*

سلام المسيح: 
يارب ارحم


----------



## sandy23 (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهور امنا العذراء مريم في شيكاغو*

شكرا sleiman64 على مرورك
الرب يباركك


----------



## Tabitha (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهور امنا العذراء مريم في شيكاغو*



sandy23 قال:


> يا ربّ بثقة الأبناء منوضع طلباتنا ورغبات قلوبنا بين ايديك،
> 
> من أجل كلّ عيلة مفككة.
> 
> ...



آمين آمين.

ساندي انا نفسي اعرف عن القديس شربل
انا دايماً أسمع الاسم ده ولكني لا اعرف عن هذا القديس 
ياريت لما يبقى عندك فرصة تبعتيلنا مواقع فيها معلومات عن هذا القديس 
أو تضعي أنتي قصته لنا
لناخذ بركة جميعاً
فقط لو بينفع معك


----------



## sandy23 (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهور امنا العذراء مريم في شيكاغو*



Anestas!a قال:


> آمين آمين.
> 
> ساندي انا نفسي اعرف عن القديس شربل
> انا دايماً أسمع الاسم ده ولكني لا اعرف عن هذا القديس
> ...




بس هيك من عيوني انا فعلا نزلت قصة القديس شربل من مدة بالمنتدىوهيدا اللينك
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21463
ولو بتحبي هيدا موقع القديس شربل 
www.marcharbel.com
وشكرا حبيبتي على مرورك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## drop245 (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهور امنا العذراء مريم في شيكاغو*

والله انت بارع في برنامج الفوتوشوب ممكن تبعت لي هذا البرنامج و تعلم لي طريقة الاستخدام حيث دائما اتمنى ذلك ولكن انا  في حاجة لشخص بارع مثلك يشرح لي طريقة تركيب الصور و دمج الالوان و .تصميمك بجد تحفة اتمنى لك المزيد من التصاميم و لكن ليس لعيسى عليه السلام و مريم العدراء عليها السلام اتمنى ان تكون لاشخاص عاديين ....ربنا يهديكم


----------



## answer me muslims (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهور امنا العذراء مريم في شيكاغو*




> والله انت بارع في برنامج الفوتوشوب ممكن تبعت لي هذا البرنامج و تعلم لي طريقة الاستخدام حيث دائما اتمنى ذلك ولكن انا في حاجة لشخص بارع مثلك يشرح لي طريقة تركيب الصور و دمج الالوان و .تصميمك بجد تحفة اتمنى لك المزيد من التصاميم و لكن ليس لعيسى عليه السلام و مريم العدراء عليها السلام اتمنى ان تكون لاشخاص عاديين ....ربنا يهديكم


اخى الحبييب مش احنا النلجاء لهذه الاسليب الرخيصه المتعود عليها المسلم
اى فتو شوب؟
هل العذراء لما ظهرت فى الزتون وشفها اكثر من مليون شخص مسحين ومسلمين ويهود وبلادين هل هنا استخدم الفتو شوب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ويوجد مئات الامثله مثل اسيوط ووفى جميع انحاء العالم
انت بقا هربان من حوار الاديان وداخل هنا ليه 
ممنوع ان المسلم يشارك فى اى موضايع خارج حوار الاديان
مرة الجايه هكون طردك
ياريت تاخد بالك والرب يباركك


----------



## Tabitha (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهور امنا العذراء مريم في شيكاغو*



sandy23 قال:


> بس هيك من عيوني انا فعلا نزلت قصة القديس شربل من مدة بالمنتدىوهيدا اللينك
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21463
> ولو بتحبي هيدا موقع القديس شربل
> www.marcharbel.com
> وشكرا حبيبتي على مرورك الرب يبارك حياتك




*شكراً ساندي حبيبتي ,,

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## sandy23 (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهور امنا العذراء مريم في شيكاغو*



drop245 قال:


> والله انت بارع في برنامج الفوتوشوب ممكن تبعت لي هذا البرنامج و تعلم لي طريقة الاستخدام حيث دائما اتمنى ذلك ولكن انا  في حاجة لشخص بارع مثلك يشرح لي طريقة تركيب الصور و دمج الالوان و .تصميمك بجد تحفة اتمنى لك المزيد من التصاميم و لكن ليس لعيسى عليه السلام و مريم العدراء عليها السلام اتمنى ان تكون لاشخاص عاديين ....ربنا يهديكم


الرب يهديك وينور عقلك


----------



## sandy23 (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهور امنا العذراء مريم في شيكاغو*



answer me muslims قال:


> اخى الحبييب مش احنا النلجاء لهذه الاسليب الرخيصه المتعود عليها المسلم
> اى فتو شوب؟
> هل العذراء لما ظهرت فى الزتون وشفها اكثر من مليون شخص مسحين ومسلمين ويهود وبلادين هل هنا استخدم الفتو شوب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ويوجد مئات الامثله مثل اسيوط ووفى جميع انحاء العالم
> ...



شكرا اخي answer me muslims على ردك الرب يباركك ويحميك
الرب ينور عقولهم
سلام ونعمة


----------



## sandy23 (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهور امنا العذراء مريم في شيكاغو*



Anestas!a قال:


> *شكراً ساندي حبيبتي ,,
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك*



العفو حبيبتي
انا تحت امرك
شكرك على مرورك الرب يباركك ويحميكي
سلام ونعمة


----------



## drop245 (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهور امنا العذراء مريم في شيكاغو*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 لم افهم قصدك و لكن سارد عليك ممكن تبعت لي رابط يدل على ماتقوله انتظر بفارغ الصبر و ماذا تعني بالاساليب الرخيصه المتعود عليها المسلم لم افهم قصدك هل عمرك رايت مسلم يعمل تصميم لاحد الانبياء لا يمكن بتاتا و قطعا هذه من سماتنا نحن المسلمين لاننا نؤمن بجميع الرسل و الانبياء عليهم السلام لانهم من نفس السلالة و لانهم اخوة و الله هو الذي بعثهم لتبليغ رسالتة   و فعل مثل ما تقومون به يدل على عدم احترامهم و على ظعف ايمانكم ..........................و ليس لدينا نحن المسلمين سوى ان ندعو لكم بالهداية و ان ينور عقولكم و بصيرتكم  و يثبتنا نحن المسلمين على الحق امين و السلام على ن اتبع الهدى


----------



## Tabitha (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهور امنا العذراء مريم في شيكاغو*



drop245 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ....... هل عمرك رايت مسلم يعمل تصميم لاحد الانبياء لا يمكن بتاتا
> 
> *هل تعلم لماذا أمركم رسولكم بعدم تصور الأنبياء ؟؟
> ...



وليس لدينا نحن المسيحيين سوى أن ندعو لكم بالهداية وأن ينور عقولكم وبصيرتكم ويثبتنا نحن المسيحيين على الحق أمين وسلام على من إتبع الهدى

تحياتي


----------



## Tabitha (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهور امنا العذراء مريم في شيكاغو*



drop245 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> ................
> و ساقدم لك صفات الحبيب المصطفى وكأنك تراه. --​------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*أخي أو أختي ,

هل رأيت عنوان الموضوع قبل أن تضع صفات حبيبك المصطفى !!!

العنوان هو : ظهورات السيدة العذراء ,,, فهل يوجد هنا اي مجال لموضوعك الآن !

سأكررها لك للمرة التانية ... 

لا أرى إلا الغيرة من مدخلاتك .....

حيث أن الله لم يدعم نبيك بأي معجزات 

تحياتي*


----------



## نعمة (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهور امنا العذراء مريم في شيكاغو*

©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـــ¤©§¤°حل وووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ¤©§¤°حلوو وو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو° ¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــ¤©§¤ °حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ــ¤©§ ¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكووووووو وووووووووو ووووور 
مشكووووووو ووووووووور 
مشكووووووو ووور


----------



## @JOJO@ (17 أبريل 2009)

الصور مش ظهرة عندي


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على الصور



وربنا يبارك حياتك​_​


----------

